# Bunny looking for casual rp



## PinkBunBunny (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi! I'm really new to the rp scene but I'd like to get into it I dont mind NSFW stuff if the conversation progresses there but I''m looking for something pretty casual. Modern or Fantasy. 

My character is a rabbit who runs her own florist. I don't have a character ref sheet but have some art of the character. 

PM or Discord is okay. My discord is Menel#1257


----------



## Baalf (Nov 21, 2017)

I do like fantasy RPs. I'm willing to partake in a fantasy RP through PM.


----------



## PoliteCat (Nov 23, 2017)

Sounds fun, I will send you a invite on discord


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jan 5, 2018)

Sent!


----------



## Preston (Mar 12, 2018)

PinkBunBunny said:


> Hi! I'm really new to the rp scene but I'd like to get into it I dont mind NSFW stuff if the conversation progresses there but I''m looking for something pretty casual. Modern or Fantasy.
> 
> My character is a rabbit who runs her own florist. I don't have a character ref sheet but have some art of the character.
> 
> PM or Discord is okay. My discord is Menel#1257


sent!! 
I am commissar god-money


----------

